# Trailer Tire Wear Guide



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

In continuing an earlier discussion ... attached is a handy trailer tire wear guide ...

Tire Wear guide


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Ghosty good to keep in mind.


----------

